# Works of John Lightfoot



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

For those who may be interested, the Works of John Lightfoot are for sale at RHB's Ebay store:

LIGHTFOOT"S COMPLETE WORKS Cambridge Worth over a $1000 - eBay (item 110272295290 end time Jul-29-08 12:51:52 PDT)


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 24, 2008)

What a coincidence cool, I just happened to be reading Lightfoot's works as I read this post!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> What a coincidence cool, I just happened to be reading Lightfoot's works as I read this post!





BTW, I found Lightfoot's Journal of the Proceedings of the Westminster Assembly online:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Journal of the Proceedings of the Westminster Assembly -- John Lightfoot - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Zadok (Jul 27, 2008)

Lightfoot's volumes "Horae Hebraicae et Talmudicae : Hebrew and Talmudical exercitations upon the Gospels, the Acts, some chapters of St. Paul's Epistle to the Romans, and the First Epistle to the Corinthians" are also available online.

 Vol 1 of 4 
 Vol 2 of 4 
 Vol 3 of 4 
 Vol 4 of 4


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2008)

Zadok said:


> Lightfoot's volumes "Horae Hebraicae et Talmudicae : Hebrew and Talmudical exercitations upon the Gospels, the Acts, some chapters of St. Paul's Epistle to the Romans, and the First Epistle to the Corinthians" are also available online.
> 
> Vol 1 of 4
> Vol 2 of 4
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## wmc1982 (Jul 27, 2008)

Old book! 

(anyone want to go in half?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> JohnOwen007 said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence cool, I just happened to be reading Lightfoot's works as I read this post!
> ...



For those who may be interested, this volume also contains 4 letters from Matthew Poole to John Lightfoot concerning Poole's _Synopsis Criticorum_ as well as a couple of mentions of Poole by Lightfoot in other writings.


----------

